

Xobni man: Getting deals done - ericwan
http://www.xobni.com/asmith/archives/73

======
TheTarquin
Good advice for someone, like me, who's new to the entrepreneurial world. The
"Poker People" article mentioned in the linked entry is also pretty good.

Good, if for no other reason, than it gives me the names of some other VCs
other than Paul Graham to dig up some info on.

~~~
pg
I'm not really a VC. There's no specific name yet for what YC does, but it's
closer to angel investing than VC. VCs are fund managers. That makes life very
different for them.

~~~
TheTarquin
Interesting. It hadn't occurred to me that there might be a distinction there.
I had always kind of equated VCs with "funds new businesses".

~~~
rms
I think the distinction here is that the YC partners are investing their own
money and the VC are funded mainly by limited partners. In the case of
Sequoia, Harvard is a huge limited partner. Though I heard there was a dispute
between them because Harvard only wanted to invest in Sequoia's US branch and
not the foreign ones. I'm not sure how it was resolved.

~~~
ericwan
That was Yale.

